# is it gonna stop raining??



## tobibaby (Dec 20, 2010)

hey southern CA peeps, do u think this rain is going to stop any time soon????  it is nice that we have been getting rain we do need it but my goodness no break at all lol.. not to mention Tobi is super bored in his box


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Amen Sister!! It's terrible here! I am getting ready to drive to the base of the grapevine to meet some friends for a kid exchange. It has not stopped since Friday here. We drove up north yesterday way past Yvonne's and it never stopped raining until the ride back, we got about an hour break. Crazy, I hear rain until Thursday! UGH!!


----------



## Angi (Dec 20, 2010)

It is suposed to stop Wed. It stopped today long enough for me to dig up and lay brick on one side of my future boxie enclosure I probably could have done another side but my back was only good for one side.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2010)

I heard rain till thursday, but if it stops on wednesday, that will be good, I am flooded here (yard not house), rain rain go away come back in 2012


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 20, 2010)

Look at the California people all belly ache'n about some rain.It's in the low teens and snowing here and probally will be for another 3 months.Maybe you guys are just spoiled with all the nice weather ya get.I know I'm jealous.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2010)

It NEVER rains in Southern California.... 
I think that song is WRONG!


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 20, 2010)

we are spoiled arent we?? heehee. i mean i would not mind rain at all cuz we sure do need it here, however nonstop for 3 days a little too much.. we got a break for 2 hrs this morning and that was it.. everything outside is flooded my pool is overflowing, just gave up after emptying it out couple of times and not to mention the most important character my Tobster is completely confused at the fact that he has been in his box forever lol  

i wonder if he is bored out of his mind???



zzzdanz said:


> Look at the California people all belly ache'n about some rain.It's in the low teens and snowing here and probally will be for another 3 months.Maybe you guys are just spoiled with all the nice weather ya get.I know I'm jealous.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh no! not the pool over flowing..you have a crisis on your hands, hahahaha...We get Springs that rain for a cpl weeks at a time and then go straight to hot and humid summer...The will be no sympathy for the California rain..nope..can't do it.


----------



## Edna (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't sweat it, California peeps. You still have 37 days to build that ark.


----------



## Becki (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry you guys are getting hit so hard. Just remember, California rain=no California wildfires


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2010)

more rain = more growth, so when next year we have no rain = bigger wildfire


----------



## onarock (Dec 20, 2010)

Rain, Ha! You guys dont know rain. I live where it says Haiku on this map. Drive safe on those slick roads


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2010)

California whiners! It rains for 6 months here then stops raining so it can snow...


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, but that's why we DON'T live there. I don't care where you live. Six days of non-stop rain is a lot. Sure that's no record for Seattle, but it is here. I would not keep torts if I lived in a bad are of the country for it. Rather, I should just say that I won't live in a bad weather area, because I will always have torts.

This rain is driving me nuts. I have to work outside whether its raining or not. My dogs have to go out and potty and they are generating two loads of towel laundry a day with their muddy feet. Not to mention I've got little baby torts that NEED sunshine!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yeah, but that's why we DON'T live there. I don't care where you live. Six days of non-stop rain is a lot. Sure that's no record for Seattle, but it is here. I would not keep torts if I lived in a bad are of the country for it. Rather, I should just say that I won't live in a bad weather area, because I will always have torts.
> 
> This rain is driving me nuts. I have to work outside whether its raining or not. My dogs have to go out and potty and they are generating two loads of towel laundry a day with their muddy feet. Not to mention I've got little baby torts that NEED sunshine!



I'd be really glad to move back to Calif...Ya want to help me do it?


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yeah, but that's why we DON'T live there. I don't care where you live. Six days of non-stop rain is a lot. Sure that's no record for Seattle, but it is here. I would not keep torts if I lived in a bad are of the country for it. Rather, I should just say that I won't live in a bad weather area, because I will always have torts.
> 
> This rain is driving me nuts. I have to work outside whether its raining or not. My dogs have to go out and potty and they are generating two loads of towel laundry a day with their muddy feet. Not to mention I've got little baby torts that NEED sunshine!



completely agree with you Tom.. this is ridiculous we are not used to this, and we chose to live here so we can have nice weather all the time..SIX DAYS waaaaaayyyy too much for us spoiled californians. the laundry situation is cracking up..


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, I am a PROUD California whiner!! Not weiner BUT whiner!!! The city would close if we ever got snow and then the hospitals would over flow from all the heartattacks!! We get FOG days NOT snow days!! Whaaaa, Whaaaa, whaaaa


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2010)

onarock said:


> Rain, Ha! You guys dont know rain. I live where it says Haiku on this map. Drive safe on those slick roads



Are the roads in Hawaii made out of coral instead of rock? In Guam they mixed the asphalt with coral, when coral gets wet it secretes oil so you can imagine how fun it would be driving around when it rains there.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 20, 2010)

Fog days!?!?...gotta be kidding me..


----------



## DeanS (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yeah, but that's why we DON'T live there. I don't care where you live. Six days of non-stop rain is a lot. Sure that's no record for Seattle, but it is here. I would not keep torts if I lived in a bad are of the country for it. Rather, I should just say that I won't live in a bad weather area, because I will always have torts.
> 
> This rain is driving me nuts. I have to work outside whether its raining or not. My dogs have to go out and potty and they are generating two loads of towel laundry a day with their muddy feet. Not to mention I've got little baby torts that NEED sunshine!



Hear, hear!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

ZZ we get fog closures and then we also get 3 hour fog delays at the school where I work. It's called Tule fog and it's UGLY!!! It's not like coastal fog where it burns off durning the day, this stuff sticks around for days and causes pile ups on the freeways! 

Here is a little info: Tule fog is a radiation fog, which condenses when there is a high relative humidity (typically after a heavy rain), calm winds, and rapid cooling during the night. The nights are longer in the winter months, which creates rapid ground cooling, and thereby a pronounced temperature inversion at a low altitude.

In California, tule fog can extend from Bakersfield to Red Bluff. Tule fog occasionally drifts as far west as the San Francisco Bay Area, even drifting westward out the Golden Gate, opposite to the usual course of summertime ocean fog.

It is formed when cold mountain air flows downslope into the valley during the night, pooling in the low areas until it fills the valley to the "brim" formed by the Coast Ranges and the Sierra Nevada. This occurs because most areas in the Great Central Valley have little or no air drainage below the level of mountain passes. Because of the density of the cold air in the winter, winds are not able to dislodge the fog and the high pressure of the warmer air above the mountaintops presses down on the cold air trapped in the valley, resulting in a dense, immobile fog that can last for days or at times for weeks undisturbed. Tule fog often contains light drizzle.

Tule fog is a low cloud, usually below 1,000 feet in altitude and can be seen from above by driving up into the foothills of the Sierra Nevada to the east or the Coast Ranges to the west. Above the cold, foggy layer, the air is typically warm, dry and clear. Once tule fog is formed, turbulent air is necessary to break through the temperature inversion layer. Daytime heating sometimes evaporates the fog in some areas, although the air remains chilly and hazy below the inversion and reforms right after sunset. Tule fog usually remains longer in the southern and eastern parts of the Central Valley because more winter storms affect the northern Central Valley.


----------



## onarock (Dec 20, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, Ha! You guys dont know rain. I live where it says Haiku on this map. Drive safe on those slick roads
> ...



I think at one time there were roads like that, but now their all like the mainland. There are still alot of roads in Hawaii that people frequently use that arent paved at all.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2010)

Tule fog is really cool to drive through. Its like driving through hundreds of ghosts...

I know, I know its dangerous, but its really fun...

...of course, it is NOT good tortoise weather though...


----------



## onarock (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Tule fog is really cool to drive through. Its like driving through hundreds of ghosts...
> 
> I know, I know its dangerous, but its really fun...
> 
> ...of course, it is NOT good tortoise weather though...



Tom you never heard of a Fog Tortoise? They are native to Central Cal, Ireland and parts of England


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

It's fun to drive in until you have to make a left hand turn and can barely see the front of your car. Then you have to roll down your window and listen for cars. SCARY!! When we first moved here I would get lost. You can't see road signs or landmarks....


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 20, 2010)

it rained for a day or two here straight and now its snowing and cold outside. havent seen the sun for a while... snow is awesome but sooo cold


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, I'll whine, too 
I baked cookies on Sat so I went delivering them yesterday and today while they are fresh to Laguna Niguel, Costa Mesa, Torrance, Redondo Beach, RPV, LA, Santa Monica, Carson and back to Long Beach....my shoulder is soooo tight from being nervous driving in the rain, and everyone is grumpy (until they taste my cookies!)
I brought my tort inside since last week. My hubby had to go dig her out of the hole one rainy evening. I'm sure she wasn't happy.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 21, 2010)

Funny you say everyone is grumpy,I think in Ma. most people are just born grumpy.I actualy watched the Ca. weather last night and,yup,it's rain'n..13" of rain in some places (that's almost 11ft of snow) which is a lot of rain,and they where showing some mud slides and flooding.

I guess after seeing it,I can feel your pain a little bit...Had me wondering what house insurance must be like out there.The realestate prices are crazy out there (I can buy 4 houses here for the price of 1 small 1 out there) and with the wild fires,earth quakes, mud slides...insurance has to be a nightmare.


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 21, 2010)

i just woke and it still raining uuuuggghhhhh can we plz have a break.. plz plz plz. 
zzz now u understand huh??? the state is not prepared for a weather like this, we have floods everywhere and the mudslides.. sadthing all those houses are over a mil and they might come down the hill scariness.. and since we talked about fogs i was in a pile up on the 5 coming back from SF because of that stupid ugly fog so now i dont even drive when i see fog i just pull over in a gas station and wait.. it freaks me out, i was a passenger in the car and all i remember is the U_HAUL sign in front of us b4 we hit the truck..
Tom driving through hundreds of ghosts lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like it will be ending for ya's tomorrow.By this time next week you'll be on the beach hope'n ya don't get a sun burn.


----------

